# Who's That Lady & New Mac Disney Collection! Online now!



## aquarius11 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey everyone!!!  Just wanted y'all to know there are pics up on the MAC Pro site of the Lingerie collection and the Disney TLC's.  The new Lipgelee's look AWESOME as do the Glimmershimmers!!!  Yay!!!


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 19, 2005)

Oops, sorry guys...it's the Who's That Lady collection and NOT Lingerie!!  Sorry if I bummed anyone out!!  I guess I was getting over anxious and thinking "Lingerie" 'cause i can't wait till it comes out in December!!


----------



## user2 (Nov 19, 2005)

I can't find it


----------



## KJam (Nov 19, 2005)

I found the TLC's - search for "Disney"


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 19, 2005)

I can't find the pics!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 19, 2005)

I found something else! They talk about a Blushcreme Pearl, shade Blossoming, for this summer. (New blushcremes? but shimmery???) And, a new Touch-Up Stick concealer, you need to sharpen it. 

I never heard of those products before!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Nov 19, 2005)

Shimmery Blushcremes? That sounds amazing!


----------



## Grace (Nov 19, 2005)

i found the tlcs but the pictures aren't coming up yet. i'm so excited for these though


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I found something else! They talk about a Blushcreme Pearl, shade Blossoming, for this summer. (New blushcremes? but shimmery???) And, a new Touch-Up Stick concealer, you need to sharpen it. 

I never heard of those products before!_

 
Can anyone post links of these products? I'm so excited!


----------



## FemmeNoir (Nov 19, 2005)

Yey! We can shop now on the pro site! This could be bad for my wallet...


----------



## roxybc (Nov 19, 2005)

Pretty Kitty could you post pics??


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Pretty Kitty could you post pics??_

 

Pics? I never said I saw pics.


----------



## luvme4me (Nov 19, 2005)

The Disney TLC'S look so cute! I can't decide which one I want What is everyone else getting? I wish they would of made one with Lady from the movie Lady and The Tramp that was my all time fave my movie!


----------



## ishtarchick (Nov 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I found something else! They talk about a Blushcreme Pearl, shade Blossoming, for this summer. (New blushcremes? but shimmery???) And, a new Touch-Up Stick concealer, you need to sharpen it. 

I never heard of those products before!_

 
whre? i can't find anything u girls are talking about...anyone can post the link?


----------



## misswillow (Nov 20, 2005)

They're on the normal MAC site too now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I couldn't get the pics on MacPro, but could on normal ol' MAC. 

Just wondering, has anyone seen Tempting Tillie IRL??? I'm wondering if its a pinky-nude like in the swatch, or a straight browny-caramel like in the pics. If its a pinky nude I'll get it (along with the other 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but a straight caramel would wash me out totally


----------



## jeannette (Nov 20, 2005)

D'oh, silly me. Where's the MAC Pro site? I've never been there!


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 20, 2005)

http://dev.macpro.com 

I hope this works for ya jeannette!!!

Go to "what's new" up on top of the page and this takes you to all the new goodies!!! 

HTH ya!!!


----------



## jeannette (Nov 20, 2005)

aquarius11, thanks!! You're so sweet. This is my first time visiting the MAC Pro site, and I can feel shivers of excitement down my spine, LOL.
I can't wait for the Lingerie pigments already!


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeannette* 
_aquarius11, thanks!! You're so sweet. This is my first time visiting the MAC Pro site, and I can feel shivers of excitement down my spine, LOL.
I can't wait for the Lingerie pigments already!_

 
No problem, hon.  Enjoy the MAC Pro site!!  I'm with you on the Lingerie pigments...I can't wait either!!


----------



## Tera (Nov 20, 2005)

A refined pearlized lotion for highlighting and adding a sophisticated glimmer and shimmer to the skin.

http://dev.macpro.com/templates/prod..._ID=PROD9  387


----------



## user2 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Who's that Lady and Tint Toons on mac.com!!*

Tint Toons:
http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...=CATEGORY15078

Who's That Lady:
http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...=CATEGORY15870

Niiiice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I thought that the Lipgelées would be permanent!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 21, 2005)

I saw Who's That Lady on the pro site yesterday and then it was gone.  I'm so excited this is up now.  By the way, I just checked the pro site and it's back up but the pics have broken links.

http://www.macpro.com/templates/coll...=CATEGORY15870


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 21, 2005)

merging with existing thread


----------



## laa_cat (Nov 21, 2005)

I want the Disney lip conditioners... just for the packaging... haha


----------



## pale blue (Nov 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laa_cat* 
_I want the Disney lip conditioners... just for the packaging... haha_

 
 Me too! Even though I really dislike lip pots


----------



## bront82 (Nov 21, 2005)

for some reason, you can't get your pro discount on the "who's that lady collection"?  what's the point of shopping on macpro if you can't even get your discount?


----------



## vloky (Nov 21, 2005)

are there postcards for the who's that lady collection?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bront82* 
_for some reason, you can't get your pro discount on the "who's that lady collection"?  what's the point of shopping on macpro if you can't even get your discount?_

 
I noticed that too. I guess that is specific to this collection only. The discount is available for Ornamentalism collection and all of the other LE items. Bizarre... I only ordered the Who's that Lady Lipglass. I was going to order one of the glimmers. Without the discount, I'm going to wait to see it in person. Hopefully I can find time to go to the counter tomorrow.


----------



## Glow (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh I cant wait for the tint toons! I want the tillie one and the bunny one


----------



## FlaLadyB (Nov 22, 2005)

*New Mac Disney Collection!*

is now on the MAC site!!!!!

MACCOSMETICS.COM -- GO !!!!!


I gotttta have it ALL!!!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 22, 2005)

someone posted this already...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...ghlight=disney


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 22, 2005)

merging threads doll =)


----------

